# 18 Shark Florida Trip ....Nov 2012



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

Well, I Had not been fishing in a while due to work... and winter is my slow time..so I called up some friends and said lets go Get my MAKO....." or try"  

I took off after work at 6pm and got there at 4am.










The Next morning at 6am I awoke and put the boots in the sand ready to get bait.


















Here is what I saw.... 

Before...










and After....










After making bait i Packed up and went to meet Sonny and Bill for the night. We got bait in the water and are waiting. Weather was nice during the day, but the nights where cool. 


















































I had left the next morning to make bait.....but the clouds and cold would not let me. So I head back to the camp and I met Troy Along the way and we went to Sonny's camp. 


















Before I left ...  SOS and SharkOutlet came together. !!!










So... I get a phone call and It's Bobby " Grand Isle Sharker" I'm on my way....He left early and will be there around 3pm.










So I load up and Meet Bobby.....We set up camp as simple as i could....










We run bait out and are ready for the action !!!!!!!! AND it was...
Sand Bars came though in packs. I will be honest i cant remember all the sizes i just know they where alot. 

Day 1..

http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/jhebisen/Florida%20nov%202012/39D6AD2F-4A88-40C3-B872-5969EB205AF7-12745-0000093B5F9D6D61.jpg
[img]http://i604.photobucket.com/albums/tt127/jhebisen/Florida%20nov%202012/74EC581B-4A5B-4F9E-BA9B-7559339E70E6-12745-0000093B668C6B14.jpg

































Day 2....

This was Logans..









this was Tommys 1st tiger...

















then I Catch a few...


















































Kids Running Bait during the day and Playing...










So We Run bait out all night.....










AND THEN I HEAR A SLOW ROLLING....MY LIGHT STICK IS GOING >>>GOING >>>>>GOING.... I set the hook and we are on..
MY FIRST TIGER....


































Day 3.... 

Me and Bobby go look for bait.... And Sonny headed Home so Troy Came to hang out And catch Some sharks.


















We set up shop ran baits and hung out.....It was cold :shock: Then the rods go off...
































.

The Next morning we all had to go... so we pack up and head home..










All I can say is .........

I had a blast with Sonny, Bill, Bobby, Troy, Logan. 
We had watch everything like a hawk and when the window opened ...BAM !! We Hit it.

And the Magic Leader for Me....... The Tiger













I'm sure I am leave out some pictures bobby will post some more.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Man y'all got on em!! Great pics!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Jealous.... ;o)


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Awesome! Great post and great pics!!! Looks like a blast.


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice man! that first pic of the tiger shark is awesome. good job yall!


----------



## danielp (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome trip!! great toothies!!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

I worked on a shrimpboat as a kid and saw lots of tigers. I had a Marine Biology teacher argue with me about whether Tigers had spots. He made a huge production about it and it took a while to prove him wrong. I wish I had these photos back then, would have been so much easier. Anyway great catch.


----------



## cablechris (May 3, 2011)

wow what a great report!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Dang what a trip!


----------

